# Scary Jack-in-the-Box



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone have any leads on a working scary jack-in-the-box? Ideally I'm looking for a skull that pops up, but I'm flexible. After a fruitless search, I've pretty much decided that I'll have to make it myself, but thought I'd check with you guys first...

Its for a animated clown prop. 

John


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

a piston with a head on it that pushes up through a lid. the lid could be spring load to close to help it reset when the head goes down. big lots had a huge almost beach ball sized head for $30 i think it was. REALY huge and very cool looking, bot cheezy.


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)




----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow Madmax I emailed you about the jack-in-the-box a few weeks ago. Never seen it in action. Looks awsome. I have finally convinced my hubby to make something similar. We are using an old chest for the box and having a clown pop outta it. I am painting the chest bright colors to make it look like a clown chest. Might put something on the front but don't know what yet. I still got what you sent me in my private messages on how you built it. JohnnyD I could forward you them if you would like.


----------



## stroms7 (Aug 30, 2006)

would love to build this; please send detailed instructions, i am mechanically challenged, yet work hard make alot of mistakes and always get it right, just takes me awhile . please let me know, would love to start building tomorrow, so let me know, thanks. happy haunting!


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Madmax I sent your email to stroms7 I hope I don't offend you. Just tryin to help ya out so ya won't have to type it again. and Stroms7 if you have questions I would direct them to madmax since he has built this and I am still in the process


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

babygirl, you can send it to anyone that needs it. You're right it will keep me from typing it again...because I probably deleted it from my PM box. I have to delete a lot of the PMs in my PM box about every 2 to 3 weeks....because it gets full.


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions, but I'm looking for a "lifesize" box, something that my clown can hold in his hands. I was hoping someone knew of a goth company that might have had their own line of boxes, but I think I'll probably end up hacking a real toy. Madmax, your jack in the box does look great !


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't forget the music, gotta be a creepy version...  

http://public.webbox.com/601425/


----------



## LoLinex (Sep 27, 2005)

I am crazy about the prop Madmax made. I remember seeing it last year and being in AWWWWWWWWw.

I would love the instructions as well if possible.

Thanks a bones!

Happy hauntings,
LoLinex


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

LoLinex said:


> I am crazy about the prop Madmax made. I remember seeing it last year and being in AWWWWWWWWw.
> 
> I would love the instructions as well if possible.
> 
> ...


I sent you the email madmax sent to me. Just a reminder, I did not build this so please ask madmax any questions. And post some progress pictures if ya build it.


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

madmax...I want to build that jack in box...awesome...do u have a how to on it?


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Instructions for me too please... Can you imagine if we all lived on the same block?!!

Thanks in advance...

Dennis


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

haunted block party!!! muhahahahaaa........


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

ok i send it to ya guys.... man it would be a jack in the box frenzy wouldn't it. just remember madmax built this not me so ask him the questions


----------



## psychoterror (Mar 1, 2006)

babygirl_kmp Could you please send me the instructions also.
Thanks


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

psychoterror, The message has been forwarded. Remember I did not do this madmax did so ask him the questions  Post some progress pics!


----------



## Head Spook (Aug 25, 2005)

Can I get the how to also? I don't know that I'll get it done this year, but I'd like to try......


----------



## Red Queen (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh pretty please! I've been debating on what to do this year but after the dolls of doom I've decided that our back patio shall become a dolls of the corn motif. I'm going to start the scarecrow, the additional dolls, and the 'hay' shortly but I still want to do some sort of animatron this year as a first. I figure the ghoulish jack in the box would fit right in.

I know this is all wishful thinking....but I'm going for it this year. The patio isn't that big, but it can be vamped to look like a mini cornfield with the fog machine and hay bales and the dead dolls propped up in various locations peering up out of the ground fog, the scare crow bolted to the wall, the flowerbed some sort of rig up where when the back gate opens something swings down from the corner...and the picnic table set up with the candy stuffs. Originally I wanted to try the scarecrow jumping out spring action style from his place up on the garage wall, but I'm more pulled to the doll/clown theme.

The JITB would be awesome....so if you wouldn't mind sharing the plans for it I'd really appreciate it too. Thanks.


----------



## monkeybutler (Oct 9, 2005)

Holy crap!!!!! I would LOVE the instructions for my fun house room! Can you email them to me as well please? [email protected]

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't think MadMax is available to post instructions...based on the last post concerning him.

Dennis


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I too would like to see his plans if you would also PM me,but from the sounds of the interest & since madmax most likely ok with it, post the instructions on the "how to props" section........


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is a small version of the jack in the box,whomever it was that wanted to make one for their prop to hold in its hands.

http://www.handcranktoys.com/parts.htm

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a357/LiLmissDee/Halloween/


----------



## mseidemann (Jul 24, 2007)

Awesome prop. I plan to build it for this years haunt in a blacklight room with black light bubbles. That ought to confuse the TOTs!


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok I've been gettin alot of requests for this email I amazingly still have from Madmax.... I'm sorry if you posted here wanting the email, I don't usually check this site much.... So if you want my email from Madmax, which shows a few pics and a brief explanation.... PM me. 
Note: We ended up building something similar yet not the same as what Madmax built. I have a picture of the clown pop up we made in my photobucket. It's in the 2006 folder. I can't be of much help for madmax's design nor can he. But this email should give you an idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought for a second there, that MadMax was back, and picking up where he left off!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Would Love The Setup For The Jack In The Box*



babygirl_kmp said:


> Ok I've been gettin alot of requests for this email I amazingly still have from Madmax.... I'm sorry if you posted here wanting the email, I don't usually check this site much.... So if you want my email from Madmax, which shows a few pics and a brief explanation.... PM me.
> Note: We ended up building something similar yet not the same as what Madmax built. I have a picture of the clown pop up we made in my photobucket. It's in the 2006 folder. I can't be of much help for madmax's design nor can he. But this email should give you an idea.


IT WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED IF YOU CAN SEND ME THE MAKE UP OF HOW TO MAKE THIS BOX. MY SON SAW IT AND HE FELL IN LOVE WITH IT. PLEASE SEND IT TO ME, THANK YOU.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Diagram Of Jack In The Box*

If Someone Has The Diagram Of The Jack In The Box, It Would Greatly Be Appreciated If You Can Send Them To Me. Just Love It, Thanks.


----------



## teampro687 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Very cool*

That is so cooool....could I get some instructions too?


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Jack In The Box*



teampro687 said:


> That is so cooool....could I get some instructions too?


I SENT YOU THE INSTRUCTIONS HOPE YOU LIKE THEM, I GOT THEM FROM SOMEONE ELSE.


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

babygirl_kmp said:


> Madmax I sent your email to stroms7 I hope I don't offend you. Just tryin to help ya out so ya won't have to type it again. and Stroms7 if you have questions I would direct them to madmax since he has built this and I am still in the process


Any chance you could send this to me? That thing is freakin' awesome!
Thanks!


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

babygirl_kmp said:


> Ok I've been gettin alot of requests for this email I amazingly still have from Madmax.... I'm sorry if you posted here wanting the email, I don't usually check this site much.... So if you want my email from Madmax, which shows a few pics and a brief explanation.... PM me.
> Note: We ended up building something similar yet not the same as what Madmax built. I have a picture of the clown pop up we made in my photobucket. It's in the 2006 folder. I can't be of much help for madmax's design nor can he. But this email should give you an idea.


Uh Oh, nevermind, I just saw this. I will sent a PM.


----------



## jffimgr8 (Aug 21, 2008)

This is a bit of an old post, but I would like the instructions if someone still has them for a haunted house I am working on! Thanks. . .


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

If possible, could you please send to me also?

Looks great!


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

I would like to have them also!!!
kendallizm


----------



## pollywog (Aug 7, 2008)

Me too! Me too! Thanks


----------



## happy pumpkin girl (Oct 9, 2008)

*scary jack in the box*

I know this is an old thread, but does anyone still have the email on how to build this awesome scary jack in the box???????

Thank you sooo much


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

ditto, i would love to know also


----------



## kungfubonanza (Jul 17, 2007)

Same here. If someone could just post the contents of the email (minus the personal stuff, of course), that would be awesome.


----------



## nick16789 (Oct 8, 2008)

id like them as well


----------



## happy pumpkin girl (Oct 9, 2008)

um... well it was a couple years ago..


----------



## nick16789 (Oct 8, 2008)

well im gonna try and build it, ill let you know how it turns out...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

I asked MadMax about this prop rpior to his incarceration. It's basically a pneumatic pop-up prop with a ligthweight lid. The handle turning is just an low rpm motor that operate independantly from the pop-up. That is to say, that the turning of the handle has nothing to do with the clown coming out of the box. Good Luck and Free Mad Max!!


----------



## nick16789 (Oct 8, 2008)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> I asked MadMax about this prop rpior to his incarceration. It's basically a pneumatic pop-up prop with a ligthweight lid. The handle turning is just an low rpm motor that operate independantly from the pop-up. That is to say, that the turning of the handle has nothing to do with the clown coming out of the box. Good Luck and Free Mad Max!!


that is what i assumed and is how i started creating mine


----------



## happy pumpkin girl (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok I'm so not mechanically inclined!


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

I have the email that babygirl kmp sent to me for this. If anyone wants it let me know and I will forward it to you. I hope that's not against the rules.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

sure i'll take a copy. [email protected]


----------



## goolie (Oct 19, 2004)

BATFLY, let me know if you got it.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

got it thank you very much =)

poor madmax, he was such an asset to the forum!


----------



## happy pumpkin girl (Oct 9, 2008)

I want it..!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## FATMANJOE (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll take it also need something on the list for next year, [email protected]


----------



## willise (May 7, 2005)

I would love to have the instructions as well. Im already thinking about next year!

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## stephne15 (Oct 16, 2009)

*jack in the box*



babygirl_kmp said:


> Madmax I sent your email to stroms7 I hope I don't offend you. Just tryin to help ya out so ya won't have to type it again. and Stroms7 if you have questions I would direct them to madmax since he has built this and I am still in the process



hi,  Im doing a jack in the box for my evil carnival and I need mad maxs instructions??? Do you have it. Thx so much!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

It would greatly be appreciated if you can e-mail me the info as well: [email protected]


----------



## Twisted (Nov 8, 2009)

*PLEASE send instructions PLEASE *

I am a newbee here , I wanted to make this and was trying to figure it out I would SOOOOO love the instructions 
anyone PLEASE email them to me PLEASE 
Thanks so much 
twisted


----------



## Dawne (Sep 22, 2010)

If ANYONE has one of those creepy Jack in the Boxes from last Halloween, I am hoping I can find one. My mother and basically my whole family are huge Halloween fans and my mother saw this toy and loved it! This year is especially difficult for us to get into the spirit as we lost Grandma a few weeks ago, mom's mom. I know I cannot afford much as I am a teacher and I have been out of work over a year, but this is the ONE thing I can think of that mom might actually want. Mom's birthday was a few days ago, and I really want to find this toy for her. She saw it at a friend's and her eyes lit up! I want to see that again, PLEASE help me find one. 

It was the one that said things like, "come closer," etc. 

THANKS for any help!


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow am i the only one without a jack in the box can some one send me the instructions im new this year PLEASE!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Tsloth (Aug 23, 2008)

A normal sized scary jack in the box toy was at Walgreens I believe-$15, only saw the one. Metal outside with electronic scary sound track. Don't remember the maker. Had a female pop up. I almost bought it for its originality.


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

I found an instructable on how to do a jack in the box prop, not sure if this is what you are looking for, but hope it gives you some ideas. 

http://www.instructables.com/id/7ft-Jack-in-the-Box-Static-Prop/


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

When I make a prop I try to do it as simple as possible and my JNB is no different basically it's a 18 inch throw air cylinder with a head and mask.

Short version 

make your box









Put a piece of 2x4 across the center of the box on the inside and drill a hole through the center of the 2x4 for your air cylinder to go through. Depending on how tall your box is you might have to add something to the inside bottom of the box to get the air cylinder to the right height. This is the way I did it and the 2x4 with the hole drilled into it goes at the top of you air cylinder










Here's the cylinder I used I put my clown mask over the head and I used a 3 inch dryer hose as the neck. Attached to the neck of the foam head and the 2x4 with the hole drilled into it.










I used PVC to make the crank and a deer motor to turn it. The top of the box is lite weight plywood and the head pushes it up when the prop is activated. I connected a piece of wire on both sides of the lid to limit how far it will go up. This keeps it against the clown head and gravity lets it fall back down as the clown resets.


----------



## evojohn (Oct 28, 2010)

*creepy jack-in-the-box music*

I'm looking for some creepy jack in the box music for my son's haunted hallway at the school fall festival fund raiser. Can anyone email it to me at [email protected]?


----------



## sullid (Oct 23, 2012)

Can someone please send me instructions on how to build a life size jack in the box. How do I get it to spring out of the box?
[email protected]


----------



## clem222 (Oct 23, 2007)

I used a air compressor. We hooked it up so the lid was opened by the force of the head shooting up.


----------



## sullid (Oct 23, 2012)

Can someone please send me plans how to make a life size jack in the box that is motion sensor. I have no idea what kind of motor to use or how to build this


----------



## sullid (Oct 23, 2012)

babygirl_kmp said:


> ok i send it to ya guys.... man it would be a jack in the box frenzy wouldn't it. just remember madmax built this not me so ask him the questions


Can you send me the instructions too please for the jack in the box. I sent you a PM


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

Building this!


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Could someone send me the email on the instructions for the Jack in the Box?


----------

